

The Question to Ask Before Hiring a Data Scientist - auvi
http://blogs.hbr.org/2014/08/the-question-to-ask-before-hiring-a-data-scientist/

======
tribe
FTA:

>Is your data scientist producing analytics for machines or humans?

This is a really interesting question that I had not considered before. I
think it is an important one not only for those hiring, but also for
applicants to ask during an interview in order to determine if the position is
a good fit.

